# Dark Angels Razorback



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop miniature, Masters-level, NMM, Freehands, OSL.
Vote on *CMON*

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


















































Comments are welcome


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Amazing work.


----------



## RedInventor (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks great! I'll throw you a vote


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Your tiny scroll work is hilariously close to my cursive. 

Only thing that sticks out to me is that out of all the lights on your tank only the headlights bleed light onto the mini, and then only downwards. I would love to see a whole army painted to this standard; I wonder, is the army this is going to painted by you or was this a one off commission?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice looking work, although I am not a great fan of lighting effects. They always look too staged. The detail on the vehicle is great and Im very impressed.


----------

